# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Probleme me Wireless Network ne Ubuntu 13.04

## Aedson

Pershendetje te gjitheve. 
Kam probleme me Wireless Network ne Ubuntu 13.04. Lidhja ne rrjet behet automatikisht, por sinjali vjen me nderprerje, here funksionon normalisht, here nuk ka fare internet. Ky problem nuk shfaqet kur punoj me kabell apo ne kompjuterat me Windows. Shpeshhere me duhet ta fik dhe ta rindez Wireless-in qe te punoje. 
Ndonje ide pse?

----------


## dardani8

Deinstaloj Driverat e Wireles Karteles ne ubuntu dhe downladoj edhe njehere. me pastaj instaloje perseri.

----------

